# Golden Eagle rescued



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Got this big guy into the bird repair center. He's an adult Golden Eagle one of the most magnificent animals I've had the privledge to get up close to. His nest got caught up in one of the brush fires we had out here two-weeks ago. He was trying to protect his nest and was on the ground and wouldn't leave so the firefighters netted him and took him to the Humane Society before the fire got him. HS does a great job with kitty cats and puppy dogs, and I always contribute to them because they saved little Gee-Two for me. But they just don't know enough when it comes to 30 inch raptors with 6 foot wingspans. They had him in too small of a cage and he wrecked a lot of his feathers, to the extent that he couldn't fly well enough to really survive in the wild right now. The bad news is we will have to keep him all summer, fall and over the winter until next spring when he molts again, the good news is none of his folicles are wrecked so when his new feathers come in next spring he will be good as new and ready to go. We know exactly where he came from so he will get to go home in good shape net spring. They are known to eat the occasional pigeon or other small bird when food supplies are low, but this guy came from way out in the hills and there aren't any pigeons around out there, he eats mostly rodents and small reptiles. I will have some more outstanding pictures tomorrow becasue I have to take a bunch to illustrate his feather condition for the wildlife authorities, even with a license to rehab/handle endagered species, with Eagles you have to prove to the authorities that you are keeping them for their own protection, you can't just keep a Golden Eagle in captivity even if you have all the equipment and habitat, it is up to a $10,000 fine and even jail time if somebody gets caught keeping an unauthorized bird like this fellow, unless you are a verified member of certain Native American tribes, then you can pull out his feathers and toss the rest away.

NAB


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Totally awesome bird, Nab. I'll look forward to more pictures. I once had the opportunity to see firsthand or perhaps firsteyeball a live Bald Eagle. It was in a bathtub at the time (no water) but truly, truly, truly the most awesome of birds.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nab....WOWSER!

There seems to be a lot of hawks, eagles, and owls in your neck of the woods that need "repair". This is one beautiful and majestic bird of prey and _*the*_ largest in North America besides the California Condor!

I'm so glad to hear this bird was saved from the fires and will have a chance to be wild again. Definitely keep us updated and with more pics!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*What a nice looking big*

bird. I hope there were no babies in the nest... I'm glad they saved him....

Andi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

A truly magnificent Eagle, Nab! 

Thanks for posting this rescue! Like everyone else, I'm for updates too!

Do post updates on your Owls too!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a hunk of a bird!  I can imagine the stress this bird has been under, having to defend her nest and eggs and having to leave because of the fire must have been very hard for him/her. What a truly NOBLE bird. Sending a BIG thanks to the firefighters for saving her/him too!

Thank you for sharing, as always we love all your stories and pics of your rescues.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Nab, you might significantly shorten that period by getting an avian vet to dose the bird with "Aminoloid". That's a little-known drug that is sometimes used to induce a complete molt in raptors within two months of administration. The search engines won't help you here but it's in the avian medicine books by Harrison. A little over ten years ago, the medication was produced by Essex and the Schering Corporation but it'd be a question for an avian vet, now, and he or she would probably have to do a little research.

Anyhow, there are also other methods like "imping" that you can read about here:

http://mainegov-images.informe.org/ifw/wildlife/wildliferehabilitators/testbank.pdf

See what you think.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

You've definitely got a *true beauty* there NAB.  

Many thanks for sharing him with us.  

Cindy


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Here's a couple I took of him tonight*

Here he is after the picture taking session - not too happy about being held up and his wings spread out for the camera.










Here's some of the damage to his feathers from being kept two weeks in too small a cage, his first 4 primary wing feathers are broken off about 4 inches+, makes it very diffcult for him to fly plus the wing muscles had been weakened from lack of exercise in such a small cage.










NAB


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Here's one up close and personal*

This is a gopher or a rat's worst nightmare. Ain't that a face you just have to love.










NAB


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Truly awesome bird, Nab. Great photos too!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WOW! LOVE those pictures, he/she does look like he is p_ _ _ _ _ off. I would like to see him/her in person, but I'm sure my pigeons wouldn't.


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

WOW! What a bird! It must be really cool to be and endangered species rehabber.

PINEY


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Not me I'm not an endangered species rehabber*

But my girlfriend that runs the bird repair place has been doing it for almost 30 years now, mostly raptors and waterfowl, but she has worked with all birds including injured pigeons (that's how we met), I'm not an expert but I've learned a lot by helping her out as much as possible. It's rewarding but not glamourous work, and when she has 5-10 owls, 3-4 hawks and a couple ducks, geese or eagles and some are sick etc. it means a 16+ hour day just to get meds in them, their food prepared and get them all fed, and then get up and start all over again, they don't give you a day off, they have to eat every day 7 days a week, and some of the little ones need food every couple hours. She's one of the hardest working people I think I've ever met, I got 5 pigeons that about drive me nuts sometimes.

NAB


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, those are great pictures of a beautiful bird. 

Your girlfriend must be a wonderful person. I'd keep her!


----------

